# Anyone sat the Ministry of Health physicians license oral exam?



## amazoniantreefrog (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi,
I'm a UK Osteopath registered with the gOSC , so I don't have to sit the written exam for Complimentary Therapists Physicians License , however i am sitting the oral exam at The ministry of health on 24th December, yep ! (i will be able to fly back for xmas day thankfully.)

I am looking for friendly advice? How long? How many on the panel etc? 

I have a potential job offer , , but they are all dependant on obtaining the license. And if I fail , I can't return to sit it again for 6 months!!

Anyone sat the exam as a complimentary therapist?
Nervous


----------

